# 3DS gets updated to 11.8: breaks Luma, Seedminer might've been patched



## zacchi4k (Jul 31, 2018)

A new firmware update for the 3DS, 11.8, has been just released, and I have some bad news for you: this update breaks Luma3DS, and Seedminer might also have been patched too.
While your device won't be bricked, and B9S won't be uninstalled (so your 3DS will still be modded), it won't boot anymore because Luma now fails to apply a FIRM patch and forces the console to shut down, however, and this is the bad part, TWL_FIRM has been updated too, and it's speculated that this update finally fixes the exploit that b9stool (and subsequently Seedminer) uses to install B9S on the console, although it's not confirmed yet and it's being researched right now.

As for the former, hopefully it will be a few days of waiting before a new version gets released which fixes the issue, but as for the latter, if Seedminer was patched, well... hopefully a new exploit will be eventually found (although there's always the handy, unpatchable ntrboot, but it's not as cheap)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2018)

So damn glad I never got rid of emunand. I guess rise of the sky+?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2018)

You've already made one thread
https://gbatemp.net/threads/psa-11-8-released-breaks-luma.513261
There's also a thread that came before that one
https://gbatemp.net/threads/another-system-update-11-8.513256/
There is no reason to keep making more threads


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2018)

What's seedminer?


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 31, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What's seedminer?


another entrypoint to enable OFW users to install CFW https://gbatemp.net/threads/seedminer-single-system-dsiware-injection.495685/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, sounded like a tool rather than a exploit. Usually they call those things "Hax" something.


----------

